# Deep Fried Bacon Wrapped Peanut Butter Balls



## kleenex (Jun 15, 2015)

Deep Fried Bacon Wrapped Peanut Butter Balls | DudeFoods.com Food Blog & Reviews

Bacon makes anything better so why not deep fry some with some peanut butter in the middle


----------

